# How dangerous are cracks in the aquarium ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

Just raised my T5Ho light fixture in my 30Gl tank and discovered small crack on the side of the tank in the top close to the corner (tried to do the picture but could not as nothing could be seen on it). When I had cracks on my 10Gl one I replaced the tank. But this one s very big and heavy and I do not have so much buckets to save the water it also planted tank and do not want disturb the tank. Can live with it or I'll need to replace the tank. Since It is on the top, should I just decrease the water level in the tank below the crack ? Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

cracks spread in a flash. i wouldnt chance it, ask yourself if 30 gallons of water across your floor is easier then replanting your tank.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Can you show a pic ? If it is a small crack and curved, it can be possible to simply patch the crack with a piece of glass and silicone.

If it's longitudinal, that is, running lengthwise, either up/down or across, that's probably not worth trying to patch for the long term and you should replace the tank. But a patch can help prevent the crack from spreading any farther in the short term, giving you some time to replace the tank. 

For a patch, all you have to remove is enough water so you can dry out and clean off the area around the crack, before you apply the silicone and patch piece. Much less effort than taking the tank down completely right away.

Patches can last as long as the tank will, if done properly, and if the crack is not too large.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

If you think the tank is cracked you should probably replace it asap before it gives way and you end up with 30 gallons of water on the floor and all your fish and plants dead. If you bought it at Big Al's or PetSmart you should call them right away and discuss whether they'll replace the tank or not.

I would go to Home Depot and buy the Rubbermaid Brute 32 gallon garbage can to store all the water and fish and plants while you replace the tank. As long as you don't damage the Brute you can return it for a full refund.
--
Paul


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

If the crack reaches the edge of the glass on both ends, you might be fine. If the crack has more room to grow, then it can make a huge mess when it gets bigger.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Unfortunately I can not make a picture as it is very tiny and when I make a picture, you can not see it. It is horizontal one. Also can it be just internal scratch ? Because it looks like one and when I explained to my friend, he said he has to see as by description it does not look like a crack. And another question when I cleaned my 10Gl before with magnet I noticed after cleaning (I pressed too hard) same things on my 10 Gl. I thought they are cracks and replace it. But may be they were internal scratches ? Is it possible to be an internal scratch ???


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

CRJ said:


> cracks spread in a flash. i wouldnt chance it, ask yourself if 30 gallons of water across your floor is easier then replanting your tank.


^ This



Y2KGT said:


> If you think the tank is cracked you should probably replace it asap before it gives way and you end up with 30 gallons of water on the floor and all your fish and plants dead.


^ and This.

I had a SW tank deposit "just" +/-5G of saltwater onto the hardwood floor on our home's ground floor level around 2.5 years back. The Insurance firm (RBC) sent in their own crew to repair the damage... the final repair invoice submitted to the insurance co. was many, many, many times the cost of replacing even a "suspect" tank.

Do yourself a favour, if you're in ANY doubt, replace the tank.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If in doubt about whether it's a scratch or a crack, run a fingernail over the place, on both sides of the glass. A crack that goes through, you'll feel it on both sides. A scratch you'll only feel on the one side of the glass, assuming it's deep enough to feel. If your nails are too short, a nail file would do too.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Fishfur said:


> If in doubt about whether it's a scratch or a crack, run a fingernail over the place, on both sides of the glass. A crack that goes through, you'll feel it on both sides. A scratch you'll only feel on the one side of the glass, assuming it's deep enough to feel. If your nails are too short, a nail file would do too.


This is exactly my case. I ran the fingernail and only can feel it on inside but not outside. And it looks like scratch. I put tape on the both sides of it to see if it will grow. I'm wondering how it happened on inside of the tank ? 
Dam if I would know tat it is a scratch I would not replace my 10Gl tank 6 months ago. I had same issue. I was cleaning it with magnet and after discovered deep inside scratches on the front glass. I thought it was cracks and relapsed the tank. In process I lost few shrimps and plants. And my plants are not growing as well as before anymore. Plus I through out good tank.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> ^ This
> 
> Do yourself a favour, if you're in ANY doubt, replace the tank.


I have doubt that it is is a crack, May be it is a scratch !


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

sand or gravel in the scrubber do this all the time.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

One reason I've never bothered getting a magnet cleaner is because I worried that it might scratch.. substrate can have tiny grains you might not notice, but would easily scratch if caught between the magnet and the glass. At least you probably don't have to replace this tank.

You might try putting a bit of silicone over the scratch,if you're concerned it will grow..if it moves past the silicone, time to think about patching or replacing. But most scratches don't grow.. they're just unsightly.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes it is a scratch. My friend confirmed. Probably when I used the magnet or blade scrapper I've done it and did not notice.


----------

